# Suche Bilder vom 1998 er Rocky Monutain Element t.o.



## ilovemyrocky (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern vom 1998 er Element t.o. (weiß/rot)
Ich bräuchte ein paar Detailbilder der Dekore und von den Mapleleaf Farbübergängen.
Besonders vom "element t.o" und "Rocky Mountain" bräuchte ich gute Bilder.

Hat da jemand was?


----------



## daniel1234 (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

vielen Dank. Damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
Hast du eventuell eine Nahaufnahme von dem Unterrohr mit dem "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug?

Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar welche Farbe der Schatten der weißen Schrift hat. Ich denke aber mal es wird schwarz sein.

Ist der "element t.o." Sticker original? Das rot des Schattens sieht auf dem Bild so komisch aus.


----------



## daniel1234 (12. Oktober 2013)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank. Damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
> Hast du eventuell eine Nahaufnahme von dem Unterrohr mit dem "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug?
> ...



Alle Decals sind original


----------



## ilovemyrocky (15. Oktober 2013)

Hast du evetuell noch eine Nahaufnahme vom "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr?

Ich müsste noch wissen wie die Schattierung der Schrift aussieht.


----------



## daniel1234 (15. Oktober 2013)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Hast du evetuell noch eine Nahaufnahme vom "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr?
> 
> Ich müsste noch wissen wie die Schattierung der Schrift aussieht.



Mach ich


----------



## zonoskar (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Schriftzug ist "Helvetica Neue".


----------



## americo (16. Oktober 2013)

mal ne frage:
ich hab ein 97er element race, hab da auch noch den entsprechenden kompletten RM katalog vorliegen.

bei mir gehn am unterrohr die schriftzüge langsam ziemlich ab und ich bräuchte dafür auch ersatz.
wie macht ihr denn das, selbstbau oder lasst ihr das professionell nachmachen?
gibt's da irgendwo tips, ne anleitung etc.?


----------



## ilovemyrocky (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Schrifttyp.

Allerdings benötige ich ein Bild um es mit einer Vorlage zu vergleichen.

Wegen Rocky Schriftzügen kannst du dich hierhin wenden:

Website: http://www.thecycleshed.co.uk/
mail: [email protected]

Mehr Info:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174402&highlight=decals+fertig&page=4
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=11028647

Gil hat welche für ein 1996 er Element und kann die Farben nach Bedarf anpassen.


----------



## daniel1234 (16. Oktober 2013)




----------



## ilovemyrocky (16. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschöööööööööööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich war mit Gil aus UK in Kontakt wegen der Sticker und er hat eine Vorlage für das Element.
Das klang erst mal gut, jedoch nach genauerer Betrachtung dank der Bilder von daniel1234 habe ich festgestellt dass der "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug von Gil ein anderer Schrifttyp ist. Das 1996 er und 1997 er Element haben  den selben Schrifttyp und ab 1998 hat er sich geändert. Gil verwendet den alten Typ und kann leider keine neuen Vorlagen machen (in den nächsten paar Monaten!) 

Jetzt stehe ich vor der schwierigen Entscheidung:
Die 1998 er rot/weiß Lackierung mit den nicht ganz passenden Stickern von 1997 
Die 1997 er gelb/rote Lackierung mit den passenden Stickern. Hier würde Gil's Schrifttyp passen. 

Beide Farbvarianten gefallen mir recht gut. Allerdings habe ich fast neue Mavic Crossmax SUP Laufräder aus 1997 ergattert und die sind nun mal schwarz und würden besser zu dem rot/weiß passen.

Schwierig, schwierig ..........


----------



## daniel1234 (17. Oktober 2013)

Die 1997 er gelb/rote Lackierung mit den passenden Stickern. Hier würde Gil's Schrifttyp passen.


----------



## americo (17. Oktober 2013)

darf man mal erfahren, was der schriftzug kostet, oder ist das "geheimsache"?
für mein 97'er element race müsste der rot/gelbe eigentlich passen.


----------



## zonoskar (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Rot/Gelbe ist wohl mein favorit:


----------



## ilovemyrocky (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke der Preis ist keine Geheimsache.
30 GBP plus Versand.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt bemerkt dass auch das 1997er gelb/rote Element schon den neuen Schrifttyp verwendet. 
Der Unterscheid ist anscheinend nicht so riesig. Bei dem neuere Schrifttyp sind die unteren Enden der Buchstaben ein wenig nach rechts gezogen.

Gil kann das neue Design in absehbarer Zeit leider nicht herstellen. (Er sprach von mehreren Monaten.)

Ich habe mal bei Bike Action angerufen und dort habe ich tatsächlich aus deren Reste Fundus noch den original "Rocky Mountain" Sticker im 1997/1998 Style bekommen. (Den "element" Schriftzug gibt es nicht mehr)
Jedoch passt die Farbe nicht. (ist Silber)

Eventuell findet sich ja jemand der anhand einer Original Vorlage Sticker anfertigen kann. ???

Hierzu würde ich meine Sticker gerne zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich frage mich nur ob sich der Aufwand lohnen würde oder ob es nicht auch mit dem 1996 er Schriftzug passt.

 Je länger ich mit das gelb/rot anschaue desto besser gefällt es mir.
Würde mit schwarzen Felgen/Reifen/Kurbel/Sattelstütze/Vorbau auch geil aussehen.



Sticker von Gil: Farbe kann er anpassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2013)

das rot- gelb war und ist totschick!
sollte man bei Rocky mal wieder drüber nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das rot- gelb war und ist totschick!
> sollte man bei Rocky mal wieder drüber nachdenken.



Ach wär´ das schön....


----------

